# Nature's Justice: Dogs kill Gator



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2007)

See here


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't mean to put it under "worship." oops.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought that surely there was some sort of code going on here.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 16, 2007)

You great deceiver you!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2007)




----------

